

Ask HN: Where's the best place to get an SSL Certificate? - jmkni

123 Reg seems pretty cheap, but are they any good? I want an SSL certificate for by blog.<p>What&#x27;s the difference between the cheap ones and the expensive ones?<p>Thanks
======
Codephene
Doesn't help you right now; but this looks promising...
[https://letsencrypt.org/](https://letsencrypt.org/)

------
kennycox
You can get Comodo Positive SSL certificate at free of cost for your blog.
[https://www.ssl2buy.com/wiki/free-ssl-certificate-for-one-
ye...](https://www.ssl2buy.com/wiki/free-ssl-certificate-for-one-year-at-
ssl2buy/)

There are main three types of SSL certificates: domain validation, business
validation, and extended validation. If you are a small or medium business and
would like to secure your website, then you can get domain validation
certificate at very cheap rate. Compare to domain and business validation, you
will find extended validation little pricey as it is ideal for e-commerce,
financial, banking, social media, etc.

------
PaulBurke
[https://cheapsslsecurity.com/](https://cheapsslsecurity.com/) is the only
place to get SSL Certificate at cheapest price starting at only $4.99/year.

If your blog URL is as "www.yourdomain.com/blog" then you only need domain
validated SSL, but if your blog is as "blog.yourdomain.com" then you need to
get a wildcard SSL Certificate.

There is no difference between Cheap and Expensive SSL, both gives same
security & encryption.

Price of SSL certificate vary based on its type and encryption feature. EV SSL
costs high as its gives highest encryption & strong validation.

~~~
sfilipov
> but if your blog is as "blog.yourdomain.com" then you need to get a wildcard
> SSL Certificate.

I don't think so. You can select any subdomain you want when you buy a
certificate. Obviously if you get a cergificate for blog.yourdomain.com then
it does not work on www.yourdomain.com.

If you only need these two subdomains, buying two separate certificates is
cheaper than a wildcard one.

------
kennpeterson
The difference may be its Warranty Level and browser trust. A Domain validated
certificate is available at cheap price, but EV SSL certificate is available
at higher than DV. But, EV offers green address bar, padlock and trust site
seal so it expensive than a DV SSL.

But, if you want secure your blog only than Domain validated certificate like
positive ssl, essential ssl or comodo ssl are the best option that is
available cheap price at
[https://comodosslstore.com](https://comodosslstore.com)

------
snehesht
Namecheap : Fast and Cheap

StartSSL : Free but takes a lot of time(monthly domain verification and all )

GlobalSign : if you want this SSL for a opensource project you can get it for
free

SSLtrust : Comodo Positive SSL for $4.95

As for the difference between cheapssl certifications and $200 is their
guarantee and browser trust. Extended Validated certificate has more browser
trust than a positive ssl certificate.

------
conductor
You can get a free certificate from WoSign [0]. It might not be very secure
(they were using SHA-1 last time I checked), but I think it should be OK for a
personal blog.

[0] [https://buy.wosign.com/free/](https://buy.wosign.com/free/)

------
rokxyz
Here you can get Comodo Positive SSL for $4 a year:
[https://www.cheapsslshop.com/](https://www.cheapsslshop.com/)

I think that Domain Validation certs (the cheaper ones) may be enough for the
personal blog.

------
joshschreuder
Are you a student?

If so you can get a free SSL cert through Namecheap with Github's student
developer pack:
[https://education.github.com/pack/offers](https://education.github.com/pack/offers)

------
logibly
Just a matter of time before Mozilla backed free LetsEncrypt goes LIVE.
Meanwhile you can get comodo positive for less then $10 at variety of sites
(do google search).

------
sumodirjo
startssl ([https://www.startssl.com/](https://www.startssl.com/)) also offer
free SSL certificate.

I usually start with EssentialSSL or PositiveSSL from comodo. If you need to
secure multiple subdomain choose wildcard certificate. Domain validated have
the same security with Extended validation certificate.

